# IUD surveillance



## sknapp56 (Dec 6, 2011)

We have a patient who had an IUD inserted for control of menorrhagia. When coming in for her IUD checks I have been using the V25.42 IUD surveillance code but insurance is denying as non-covered service. We did get approval for the IUD for the menorrhagia. My question is should I be using the 626.2 primary with the V25.42 secondary or would the code V25.3 Menstrual extraction (description reads menstrual regulation).


----------



## dkaran (Dec 6, 2011)

use 626.2 for your primary. some V  codes cannot be used as primary dx.


----------



## missy874 (Dec 6, 2011)

If you are only doing an IUD check then V25.42 is the correct code to use on the followup visit... 626.2 should only be used if that medical condition is addressed at the visit.  If you are only checking for placement, strings, etc...then you are stuck with the V25.42 code.


----------



## ajs (Dec 6, 2011)

sknapp56 said:


> We have a patient who had an IUD inserted for control of menorrhagia. When coming in for her IUD checks I have been using the V25.42 IUD surveillance code but insurance is denying as non-covered service. We did get approval for the IUD for the menorrhagia. My question is should I be using the 626.2 primary with the V25.42 secondary or would the code V25.3 Menstrual extraction (description reads menstrual regulation).



As long as the provider documents at each of those encounters that the reason for the IUD is menorraghia you may use that for your primary code with the V code secondary.


----------

